# Sewer injector pump



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Workin with a zoeller pump and it keeps cycling too much. If the shower is running the pump kicks on 3-4 time a minute, only pumping out a little bit of water each time, any suggestion before I take the lid off? What do you think is causing this?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Workin with a zoeller pump and it keeps cycling too much. If the shower is running the pump kicks on 3-4 time a minute, only pumping out a little bit of water each time, any suggestion before I take the lid off? What do you think is causing this?




An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

They make pumps that inject sewer? Awesome.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> They make pumps that inject sewer? Awesome.


They are used mostly illegally on junky sewers....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

how does that work does it take the waste from upstairs and inject it into a pit in the basement.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure he does have a problem if the pump injects water into his tub.... He may need to up the hp on it to cancel out the head pressure it takes to overcome the injector.... Lol I just confused myself. Haha


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Ejector, I think you all know what I was asking, is this a humor forum or a help forum, grow up folks, just looking for another professionals input


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Ejector, I think you all know what I was asking, is this a humor forum or a help forum, grow up folks, just looking for another professionals input


 Why don't you try humoring us by posting the mandatory intro?

Sure couldn't hurt.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

What's humorous is when newbies come on this forum and demand advice without posting an intro. Then it becomes a "humor" forum...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Ok, still learning, do I do this here or start a new post? If so where do I post the new one? I'm using the app on my phone, it's not very clear, sorry for not understanding


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Ok, still learning, do I do this here or start a new post? If so where do I post the new one? I'm using the app on my phone, it's not very clear, sorry for not understanding


Click on the file cabinet on the bottom of your screen on the phone, should be bottom left. There is a sub category for introductions. Click on it then post a new thread.

See you there! Btw I'm using the IPhone app.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No Problem Michael, Thanks for hitting that intro section...
It takes the target off your back... :laughing:

Is this ejector pump plugging into a piggyback float switch?

or,

Is it just a single plug which would mean it is using the built in switch on the pump?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like a bad float....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Single, about 8 yrs old. Daily use the past 1 1/2 years, gotten worse over the past 6 months. No flooding, never has not worked, just cycles way toonoften


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Zoeller makes an extension kit for the built in float switches that gives then a longer cycle but with an 8 year old pump it probably isn't something you want to mess with now. It's something you would want to do on the initial install or, soon after.

I'd probably plan on just clamping the built in switch in the on position and installing a piggyback float switch setting the maximum possible cycle.

I'd watch the pump cycle when you take the cover off to ensure that it is actually running a full cycle and not turning on and off mid cycle. If it does that the built in switch is bad.

Here is how I set up float switches....
Make sure that the incoming will not land on the float switch...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Single, about 8 yrs old. Daily use the past 1 1/2 years, gotten worse over the past 6 months. No flooding, never has not worked, just cycles way toonoften


 This going to sound really stupid, but did the installer drill the 5/16" hole in the discharge line like he was suppose to?

And have you inspected the check valve for debris build up?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> This going to sound really stupid, but did the installer drill the 5/16" hole in the discharge line like he was suppose to?
> 
> And have you inspected the check valve for debris build up?


I'm only asking because I have never seen that. What does the 5/16" hole do?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> I'm only asking because I have never seen that. What does the 5/16" hole do?


 Truthfully, I have no ****ing idea.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Truthfully, I have no ****ing idea.


Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> This going to sound really stupid, but did the installer drill the 5/16" hole in the discharge line like he was suppose to?
> 
> And have you inspected the check valve for debris build up?


The check valve can also create a short cycle situation... Good Point!

I was focused mainly on the short throw of the built in float switches...

The hole would be a 3/16" recommendation...
5/16" would be quite the gusher...
But no hole would only create an airlock situation after pumping down too far where the pump runs but doesn't pump anything...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> I'm only asking because I have never seen that. What does the 5/16" hole do?


It is there to make sure the impeller is in water and doesn't let air get trapped. basically primes the pump. if the pit went dry and then started to fill the water would push the air through the pump and might trap air and the impeller is meant to move water not air. with the hole it will insure that no air gets trapped and the impeller is submerged in water.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> It is there to make sure the impeller is in water and doesn't let air get trapped. basically primes the pump. if the pit went dry and then started to fill the water would push the air through the pump and might trap air and the impeller is meant to move water not air. with the hole it will insure that no air gets trapped and the impeller is submerged in water.


Ahh, I have seen that then. Same difference when it's on the bottom frame of the pump?

I've installed a lot of liberty pumps that have that hole on the bottom side and shoot water out while pumping down.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Ahh, I have seen that then. Same difference when it's on the bottom frame of the pump?
> 
> I've installed a lot of liberty pumps that have that hole on the bottom side and shoot water out while pumping down.


Yup. when the pit fills, any air will bleed out that hole and you will have water to at least the level of the hole. then it will spray a little water out that hole when pumping but no big deal. Better than the pump air locking. hmm reminds me of another thread. lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Ahh, I have seen that then. Same difference when it's on the bottom frame of the pump?
> 
> I've installed a lot of liberty pumps that have that hole on the bottom side and shoot water out while pumping down.


Yep... Thats what they are...

I don't quite trust those. they tend to have a rather crooked path and are easy to block. I'll add one above just to make sure and the higher hole doesn't make you pull the pump if they ever become blocked.

If you ever run across a pump that is running but not pumping with the pump unplugged loosen the connection on the bottom side of the check and if you hear air escaping, then retighten and the pump starts working you need that hole...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Yup. when the pit fills, any air will bleed out that hole and you will have water to at least the level of the hole. then it will spray a little water out that hole when pumping but no big deal. Better than the pump air locking. hmm reminds me of another thread. lol


Not the vapor lock? Lol


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Not the vapor lock? Lol


That's the one. lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Yep... Thats what they are...
> 
> I don't quite trust those. they tend to have a rather crooked path and are easy to block. I'll add one above just to make sure and the higher hole doesn't make you pull the pump if they ever become blocked.
> 
> If you ever run across a pump that is running but not pumping with the pump unplugged loosen the connection on the bottom side of the check and if you hear air escaping, then retighten and the pump starts working you need that hole...


I think I unknowingly, until now, just ran across the same issue 2 weeks ago. 

Dual grinder pumps in a deep lift station. I'm fairly sure they were 1hp Omnivores. The main line had stopped up before the tank the day before. I cleared the stoppage and went to the tank to make sure it pumped on down.

It did, but the next day they called back saying the station was throwing an alarm. 

I got there and it was full. The pumps had tripped in the control box. I reset and they would run but wouldn't pump down.

I yanked on both chains on the rail system and they went to pumping down..... Fixed it but wasn't sure how. Now I know!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> That's the one. lol


Good ole vapor lock....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry Op didn't mean to hijack....

I'd go with what Red and Jim are saying


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

sounds like a bad switch on the pump.


----------

